

Aaron Swartz: A Lesson - jessaustin
http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2013/01/aaron-swartz-lesson.html

======
tmsh
Yeah I was kind of wondering... What would RTM think? (Considering he's rarely
if ever wrong. :) ) Anyway, I liked this article a lot too (one of the few to
make the connection to him)...

